

Prolog :- tutorial - DrJokepu
http://www.csupomona.edu/~jrfisher/www/prolog_tutorial/contents.html

======
silentbicycle
I'm only eight chapters into it, but _The Art of Prolog_ by Sterling and
Shapiro has been quite good so far. It started with several chapters about
logical & declarative programming, and is now getting into the Prolog
language's implementation of it.

Also, there's <http://learnprolognow.org/> , and there's also some interesting
material about Prolog and unification in PAIP.

I'm not sure how _directly_ useful Prolog is (and I'm expecting naysayers to
come marching in any minute now), but Prolog/Horn clauses seem really handy
_as a notation_. After working through some examples in the book, I have a
much clearer idea of how the unification for H-M type inference is
implemented. (Much like how thinking about text patterns became easier once I
learned regular expressions.)

------
Diederich
I had the honor of taking Programming Languages from Dr. Fisher in 1990 at CSU
Pomona. He is an effective teacher and a real visionary. It was one of my
favorite classes. Thanks Dr. Fisher, keep up the good work.

------
sfphotoarts
I liked Clocksin/Mellish's book that I used in school. I will always have a
softspot for this language, even though I've never had any time in my career
to actually use Prolog.

------
raptrex
Hey I go to CSU Pomona, too bad this guy isnt teaching the GUI class this fall

